# Pax rating question



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I, and probably many other drivers, feel that how much a pax tips, if at all, should be a consideration as how we rate them. Currently we need to rate them before we close out the trip. Only then the pax can add a tip in the app if desired.

Anyway around it?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

No. And you cannot see how much/if they tip before you rate them. Even if they don't rate immediately, they get an email receipt with a reminder to rate/tip. I almost always get a tip or two the following day, sometimes days later. So if you rate them low immediately after the trip, you just potentially down-rated a tipping pax.

Rate the passenger based on their behavior. Personally I don't need to know if they are going to tip, I need to know if they are going to scream like a monkey and try to knife me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Only if you think pax should rate you based on arbitrary requirements such as lilCindy infamous list, to include your age, your attractiveness and whether you looked at them one too many times through the rearview that they felt like contributing to the #MeToo movement.


----------

